# What is your Favorite shrimp Vote



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

Failed 1st attempt at trying to start a vote.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

SS+ CRS with white and red legs.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Blue jelly / royal oebt


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

CBS ~ SSSS+

crown head with very little black and completely white body


----------



## CrystalMethShrimp (Apr 27, 2010)

I just find something iconic with SS hino no entry with thick white body and legs.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

SSS+ CRS Mosura Flower with thick white all over >_


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I like all things CRS. Not so much on Golden as I am trying to get rid of that trait. Maybe I should just start with prl instead ...

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## RONY11 (Jan 6, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> I like all things CRS. Not so much on Golden as I am trying to get rid of that trait. Maybe I should just start with prl instead ...


I am a CRS fan all grades including snow white


----------



## zfarsh (Apr 7, 2011)

i voted for RCS because they are easy and really help out keeping even my large 75 gallon tank clean from algua outbreaks with all the plants. Also they self re-produce and thus they survive and make my cost to have them lower, also they are cute


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

zfarsh said:


> i voted for RCS because they are easy and really help out keeping even my large 75 gallon tank clean from algua outbreaks with all the plants. Also they self re-produce and thus they survive and make my cost to have them lower, also they are cute


I know, but sooner or later, you'll stop looking at the cost of this hobby


----------

